# Vida Vacation Club Intl - cancellation contact



## Correcaminos (Apr 4, 2016)

We have not been successful in contacting Vida Vacation Club International Sales to follow-up on our contract cancellation:  our rescision documents seem not to have gotten through from the RM folks to the central office.  

Dilemma - we cannot find an email or fax number for this Brett Estes.  Mail service from the US is not guaranteed to arrive in a timely manner.  FedEx requires a local telephone number in order to deliver the documents (to Mexico from the US).

All we have is this address:
Vida Vacation Cub International Sales
Attn:  Brett Estes
Av Lazaro Cardenas #4070
Col. Camino Real
Zopopan, Jalisco C P 45040 
Mexico

There is a handy US postal address for forwarding mail to Vidanta -- but only for sending in payments.

We have had no trouble at all finding numbers for reservations and customer service, but the representatives at these numbers have not helped us in getting in contact with this Brett Estes in Zopopan.

Can anyone help please???  email address?  phone number?  other advice?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2016)

Correcaminos said:


> Mail service from the US is not guaranteed to arrive in a timely manner.  FedEx requires a local telephone number in order to deliver the documents (to Mexico from the US).
> 
> All we have is this address:
> Vida Vacation Cub International Sales
> ...


Are you still within your rescission period? If so mail it certified mail so that you have a receipt showing the date you mailed it. It doesn't matter when they receive it.


----------



## Correcaminos (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you, Karen G.  

We did rescind within 48 hours of signing the contract, and we have signed copy of the settlement and release form (signed by us and by company rep) as well as emailed confirmation of our cancellation and promise to refund.

Our problem is getting copy of this to the main sales office so that we can get action on our refund.  (We, of course, are disputing this now through the credit card company.)

It appears that it is not easy to get certified mail to Mexico in a timely manner.  Guess we'll pay the $54 to FedEx the documents to the main office...  (other advice?)

Thanks to all TUGers for sharing their experiences...


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2016)

Since you have that documentation why not just dispute the charge with your credit card company. It seems like Vida is trying to stonewall you. Try to get your money back from the credit card company, mail your letter certified mail so you have proof that you complied with the rescission instructions, notify Profeco, and just wait. Once you get your money back you will have done all you can.


----------



## Correcaminos (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks, Karen.
Good to have your support --


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 4, 2016)

Try this customer support email address which seems to have helped others in the past:  grupomayanblog@grupovidanta.com

Who is Brett Estes?  I hope you didn't send the rescission back to sales, though I would think they should still honor it.  Another thought is, depending on how long it's been since you rescinded, it may not be enough time for them to process your refund.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 6, 2016)

See post #5 in  this thread for some credit card info about cancelling a timeshare contract. It may be helpful in your case.


----------



## Correcaminos (Apr 8, 2016)

*Refund received*

Thank you all for your advice.

Our down payment was refunded (finally) today, over a week past the last day specified in the Settlement agreement - but refunded in total.

We really appreciate your help and support!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 8, 2016)

Correcaminos said:


> Thank you all for your advice.
> 
> Our down payment was refunded (finally) today, over a week past the last day specified in the Settlement agreement - but refunded in total.
> 
> We really appreciate your help and support!



That's great news! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Spouftigo (Apr 21, 2016)

Correcaminos said:


> Thank you, Karen G.
> 
> We did rescind within 48 hours of signing the contract, and we have signed copy of the settlement and release form (signed by us and by company rep) as well as emailed confirmation of our cancellation and promise to refund.
> 
> ...


Hi Correcaminos,
Already you have knowledge to share with others!  We have also been given Brett Estes name and address to send docs to. You said that you sent via FedEx to main office. Could you please confirm, do you mean the Zopopan office as listed in your first post or the Desarrolla Marina Vallarta office in Puerto Vallarta?  thank you... on a learning curve here


----------



## Correcaminos (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad to share with you..  Here is our own prolonged path to cancel (and we are being careful to be factual and not to be critical...)  Hope this helps, but I also hope that other TUG members will point out where we could have done better.  

The timeshare model offered by Vida was interesting and seemed to offer several advantages.  The Riviera Maya property is beautiful and the staff great.  We booked a presentation meeting for more information.  The sales approach for us was relatively low key.  We were assured that our vacation needs would be met; the price was lowered repeatedly and significantly, and we were allowed to get credit for the properties we wanted to keep but still for us to retain title.  We were told by Sales that as exchangers, we would not be allowed to trade back in to any Vida resort within a 5-year period (their documents were all stamped with a large red "5" and we were shown a framed document with II letterhead announcing the Vida 1-in-5 program).  Knowing we had 5 days to reconsider, we signed and took our "welcome to Vidanta" package back to study.

Then we decided to rescind -- 

1) We met with Member Services in person.  
After finding nothing on the map, getting no information on the phone, asking two different concierges, and being sent to the wrong location, we finally had some help in finding out where they were and making an appointment (we were advised you could not just walk in). 
We explained to the member services representative that we were there to rescind.  This process took almost two hours, and involved a series of "sales should have explained that better," we can give you "better offers," "didn't you read what you signed," etc.  We did get the Settlement and Release Form signed (two copies, signed by both sides) but were told that we could not leave until the processing was complete.  At this point, we went silent and just sat in the office and waited.  At last, the real supervisor came in to talk with us and made a truly wonderful offer -- far better than anything we had seen before.  We refused and left with our signed Settlement and Release form.

2) We followed up with an email to our Member Services representative confirming our cancellation, and we received an email confirmation back.  

3)  In the weeks following, we repeatedly emailed to Member Services questions on the status of our refund.  These went unanswered.  
We sent an alert message to Profeco (thank you, TUG) copying Vida Member Services.  Profeco answered quickly with information on their process.

4)  Despite our "cancellation," we received a telephone call from the timeshare exchange company to move forward on our transfer of timeshare week.  When we explained that we had cancelled, we were told that this happened fairly frequently and that they would contact Vida with that information.

4) For Vida, the Settlement and Release form specified that we would get a full refund of our down payment within 15 days after cancellation.  It also specified that we were to send a copy of the agreement to Brett Estes within 30 days.  Hence, our concern about his contact information.
After 15 days, we had no refund and felt it necessary to contact Estes.  We were unable to find any contact information (phone, FAX, email) for the name or office at the address in the Settlement and Release Form.  Calls to the sales offices were not helpful.

We finally....
    documented in a letter to Mr. Estes our full experience, with contract details, meeting dates, email dates, discussion points, date of dispute filed with credit card company
    we sent copy of this letter in an email to Member Services 
    sent certified letter to Mr. Estes with copy of the Settlement and Release form (signed by both parties) and copy of the emails to/from Vida confirming our cancellation.  FedEx would have cost us ~$60.  US Postage cost us $15, without guarantee of when it would be delivered. We decided to go Postal.
    sent copy of our documentation to the credit card company.

    sent daily emails to Member Services (our only email contact) asking for our refund, reminding them that they were out of compliance with their Settlement and Release agreement and counting out how many days they were past due on our refund.

5) Monitoring our credit card account daily, we finally saw our refund hit in full -- 24 days after we cancelled.  There was no communication from Vida.


Things we could have done better (and some things we did do right):  
           When you talk with sales, find out who (and where) their contact is for follow-up questions and for cancellation. 
            Make an appointment right away to talk with Member Services (or their equivalent) -- within the five day period -- to ask follow up questions or to allow yourself time for rescission in person.  Do not expect a same-day appointment.
            Make copies of pertinent documentation before that meeting.  Take the originals with you -- they demanded we return all documents.  This made sense for coupons, offers, etc, but I do not believe we should have returned our copy of the contract and related legal documents.
            If possible, do get signed copy of the Settlement and Release agreement -- read it carefully and comply with any special provisions.  Ours had a do-not-bad-mouth us provision, and I am working hard to be factual.
            Email a clear cancellation (see TUG advice on this).  
            Keep an email string going reinforcing your position.  (Do not expect an answer.)
            Contact your credit card company with documentation of your experience.  Keep monitoring your account.
            Thank TUG members for their help!

I really really do hope that your experience is successful and that you will share what works for you.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 22, 2016)

Correcaminos said:


> Glad to share with you..  Here is our own prolonged path to cancel (and we are being careful to be factual and not to be critical...)  Hope this helps, but I also hope that other TUG members will point out where we could have done better.


Thank you so much for sharing your experience. I'm so glad it all worked out for you and that you got your money back.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 22, 2016)

*Thank you Correcaminos*

I read TUG new posts regularly 
and I would say your experience and time lines are consistent with many TS systems across North America 
the no communication thing (once rescinded ) seems to be the norm with most systems as well .

The Brett Estes information was new. However this may be a corporate way to make sure that what is done in "branch plants"
reaches head office in a timely manner, and the person rescinding has a follow up contact name at head office.

Vidanta / Vida / Mayan's "head office" for member services is in Neuvo Vallarta      < historically ( 2008 ? )- where they keep all the contract originals etc>
(the NV Grand Bliss building / same floor as the TS "closing" area )  
The timelines I have read on TUG for those who have bought at NV and then rescinded on site with member services seem a bit quicker .

Some of the timelines you note may be because you bought at a "branch plant" 
and certain details had to go through " head office " and be signed off on from head office (ie) processing the credit card refund )
If I was the CFO of any business I would do the same when it come to fiscal controls and internal systems .

Your experience with member services is consistent with prior posts.You need an appointment  and there will be an offer to get you to keep the contract via enhancement  - but if you say- No thank you - everything will proceed without problems. 

For future readers - there is an ongoing debate on TUG as to the "best" way to rescind at Vidanta .

1)Some say mail it and get a receipt for proof ( IN THE 5 DAYS) so you do not have to speak to anyone .
2) Some say - go to member services ( NOT TS SALES ) since  you will have peace of mind and signed copies .

BOTH WORK - personal choice

.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 22, 2016)

*RE - exchange rules 1 in xx years- Vidanta*

RCI has had this format with Vidanta for many years
it has varied between 1 in 3 and 1 in 5 

It looks like II has similar .

These rules are instituted by the developer ( Vidanta ) with the exchange company so that Vidanta gets a flow of new exchangers who may " wish" to buy and not just "repeats" who won't go to presentations. This is a logical as a business model.

I believe SFX may not have that rule - at this time .

 Recent Vidanta owners who bought contracts that include bonus " Vida -SFX Weeks" ( bonus weeks that can only be deposited with a payment into SFX ) will be putting those weeks into SFX . Therefore availability without a 1 in xx yr rule .

.


----------



## Spouftigo (Apr 25, 2016)

Karen G said:


> Are you still within your rescission period? If so mail it certified mail so that you have a receipt showing the date you mailed it. It doesn't matter when they receive it.


First thank you to Correcaminos for responding in detail.  We appreciate it very much.  Can anyone tell me when the 15 days that the resort has in order to process the refund starts?  We sent a letter certified mail and have proof.  We also scanned the letter and sent it by email on the same day.  Should the 15 days response time start on that day?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 25, 2016)

Spouftigo said:


> We sent a letter certified mail and have proof.  We also scanned the letter and sent it by email on the same day.  Should the 15 days response time start on that day?


One would hope that the 15-day period would start as soon as they received your email notifying them of your rescission. But, who knows for sure! Let us know what your experience turns out to be.


----------



## Spouftigo (Apr 29, 2016)

I have just reread the process described by Correcaminos.   Re a Profeco alert : I have seen the post on TripAdvisors about sending in a one page letter.  Is an 'alert' a briefer note - with contract details, date rescission letter was mailed (and emailed) and concerns about timeline/process?  Or do we just write out a complete one page list of concerns right away and send to Profeco?  

Thank you once again to TUG members for making the forums available!  We will continue on with the process step by step and will certainly update you when we reach a resolution.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 29, 2016)

Spouftigo said:


> Wondering if we need legal advice at this point.


Have you gotten your credit card company involved?


----------



## Spouftigo (Apr 29, 2016)

We have spoken to them but have not reached their timeline of how long the co has to refund our deposit.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 29, 2016)

Spouftigo said:


> We have spoken to them but have not reached their timeline of how long the co has to refund our deposit.


You've disputed the charge and told them you've rescinded the contract??


----------



## Spouftigo (Apr 29, 2016)

We have told them we have rescinded but they say we have to wait 30 days - from rescission - to dispute.


----------



## Spouftigo (Aug 29, 2016)

*Contract successfully rescinded by mail*

Sorry for the late update.  We were successful in rescinding our upgrade with Vidanta by 'mail', meaning that we did not sign the final rescission documents in person before leaving the resort and we mailed in our letter to rescind.  We had, however, met the date requirement for rescinding. In reality most of our communication was via email and phone with the Riviera Maya Vida sales office.  It took 6 weeks for our deposit to be refunded.  One thing for Canadians to be aware of, the only amount not reimbursed to us was through our credit card company - the cost of the exchange from Cdn to USD$.  As well, although I was told I did not need to mail final docs to Brett Estes at the Vida Vacation Club International Sales Office I did, in addition to sending them by email.  The mailed copies were returned to us in July, not able to be delivered at the address as posted initially by Correcaminos.  
Once again, I have not been actively following the posts - needed a break after finally resolving this situation.  Hope our experience will help someone else!


----------



## Karen G (Aug 29, 2016)

Spouftigo, thanks so much for letting us know of your successful rescission. Very cool!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 29, 2016)

*Exchange rate for Canadians.*

I assume the credit card gave you the amount in Canadian dollars that was paid 
less their 2-3 % " foreign transaction fee .

It could be $ 150 - on a  $ 5000 deposit by credit card  ?  ( 3% )

.


----------



## NiteMaire (Aug 29, 2016)

II does not have similar.  I'm confirmed for my 4th and 5th stay in 3 years (all at Grand Luxxe).  Vidanta sales would like you to believe otherwise.



T-Dot-Traveller said:


> RCI has had this format with Vidanta for many years
> it has varied between 1 in 3 and 1 in 5
> 
> It looks like II has similar .
> ...





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 29, 2016)

*Vidanta / Mayan RCI info mid - June 2016*

The new format for RCI exchanges into Vidanta RCI affiliated resorts :
( change from 1 in 3 / property specific occurred mid-June 2016 ) 

Max 2 per year all resorts / all locations 
only one  can be high season.

High Season is basically Jan - mid April & then most of the summer .
See RCI website and look at any Vidanta brand resort  .

Note : All Grand Luxxe ( and the Puerto Penasco Grand Mayan ) are Interval Int affiliated ) 
.


----------



## Spouftigo (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes, it is as you describe although the percentage was higher than 3%.  Something more to research when choosing a credit card company.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 30, 2016)

*FYI -Canadian Credit Card / no foreign transaction fees*

I have a Chase Canada Marriott Rewards Visa 
that we use for things like booking flights that are not in Cdn. $/ loonies

No foreign transaction fees - and they give a good exchange rate 

< Per dollar spent : the Marriott rewards points are average / ok>

annual fee is $120 Cdn - but you get a free annual reward night ( that will expire if not used ) We have used this in Residence Inns by Marriott in the USA 
where the nightly cost converted to loonies is $ 220 + / and we get more space than a hotel room .

I don't use it as my everyday card but it has great value for non-Canadian dollar purchases

.


----------



## Spouftigo (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you for that info!  Will look into it.


----------



## sweetbir (Apr 6, 2017)

Spouftigo said:


> *Contract successfully rescinded by mail*
> 
> Sorry for the late update.  We were successful in rescinding our upgrade with Vidanta by 'mail', meaning that we did not sign the final rescission documents in person before leaving the resort and we mailed in our letter to rescind.  We had, however, met the date requirement for rescinding. In reality most of our communication was via email and phone with the Riviera Maya Vida sales office.  It took 6 weeks for our deposit to be refunded.  One thing for Canadians to be aware of, the only amount not reimbursed to us was through our credit card company - the cost of the exchange from Cdn to USD$.  As well, although I was told I did not need to mail final docs to Brett Estes at the Vida Vacation Club International Sales Office I did, in addition to sending them by email.  The mailed copies were returned to us in July, not able to be delivered at the address as posted initially by Correcaminos.
> Once again, I have not been actively following the posts - needed a break after finally resolving this situation.  Hope our experience will help someone else!



Will you post Brett Estes mailing address @Vida Vacation Club International or email to h@hmckay.com


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 6, 2017)

nitemaire said:


> II does not have similar.  I'm confirmed for my 4th and 5th stay in 3 years (all at Grand Luxxe).  Vidanta sales would like you to believe otherwise.
> 
> ***********
> 
> ...


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 6, 2017)

Just rechecked my II confirmations for GL for 8/17 and 1/19 and neither mentions anything about the number of times one can book a GL unit (RCI does have limits for booking for many of their Vidanta units, with some exceptions).


----------

